# Removing an Exo Terra door



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I received a 36x18x18 Exo Terra in a trade a few months ago and have realized that the door has been replaced but it has been done rather poorly. It causes a large gap at the top and needs to be replaced. I ordered the new door from Hagen but I can't seem to find any info about the replacement process. Do I just pull up on the upper trim and squeeze the door in or is there a proper way to remove and install the door assembly? I'd hate to break hinge pin or the upper trim by forcing it unnecessarily. Anyone have any experience? How did you do it?

Thanks,


----------



## Derbucher (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=82624

That should help you and there is a bunch of YouTube videos that might be of some help 

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I read that one. I only saw him talking about replacing the glass but didn't see where he mentioned actually installing the door. My concern is that the fit is so tight I'd have to get the upper channel an inch and a half or so above its original position in order to get the pin from the door to fit into the hole. I don't know if it will flex that much. I'll check YouTube again too. Thanks for the reply. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I had to replace a door on a 24x18x24 exo. I placed the lower hinge pin in place and lifted the upper plastic trim to slide the upper hinge pin into place. I would recommend removing the glass/screen from the top as that seems to make the trim more rigid when it is in place. Once it is removed, that trim piece seems to become more flexible.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Spaff! That is exactly what I was wondering. If the top trim is flexible enough it should not be a problem but I didn't want to make the situation worse by breaking something else. I'll give it a shot and report back if I have any issues. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

If there isn't enough flex in the plastic trim take an Olfa / snap knife and slice in between the trim and glass on both sides around area. The trim is held on with a bead of silicon which may require loosening


----------

